# Is Ron Paulk's Workbench still the ultimate?



## 4lejandr0 (Aug 20, 2016)

Hello All,

I've been away from woodworking for a long time. I hope y'all are well! My question:

Is Ron Paulk's Ultimate Workbench still the ultimate? Are there better designs for portable workbench's?

Please post links if you got them.

[Edit] I will be building cabinets in the road, not exactly like Ron Paulk. I'll be living in my van at various job sites. But, a trailer is out of the question. So, I don't want a full workshop in the van. However, I'd also like to be able to do handmade furniture (ultimately just doing furniture on the road [not likely, but hopeful]). I don't know if any of this is actually viable, but we'll see.

If anyone has any ideas for such, I'd love to hear it.

Thanks!
Alejandro


----------



## GrumpyGolfGuy (Apr 29, 2020)

Just got done looking at YouTube video's of this bench, very cool. But having said that, work benches are a very personal thing, what works for one person may not necessary work for someone else. So that only person that can answer your question is…you! What are you looking for in a bench, what do you want from the bench?

I have that problem like you, I making the move toward a more traditional, hand tool woodworking, my current bench really isn't good for that, so I've been searching for a bench that fits my needs and budget, not easy to do.

Good luck in your search…

Chris


----------



## 4lejandr0 (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm looking for light and easily portable that will allow me to "build" a shop wherever I'm at.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Like GGG said, a workbench is personal. You need to determine how high you want it and the size that will fit in your area. I looked at the Ron Paulk bench and I would not like all the holes in the top and the big oval spaces around the perimeter, but that is my feeling. I also like a wood vise on the end and maybe 2 of them. I like an overhang for clamping and a few drawers just under the top and a shelf on the bottom. I also like electrical outlets and compressed air source just under the top.

Figure out your preferences and pull out a blank sheet of paper and make an initial sketch and then decide on the joinery- especially if you feel you may need to take it apart some day to move it. I saw a few with a scissors lift under the top and it is nice for an assembly bench..

cheers, Jim


----------



## 4lejandr0 (Aug 20, 2016)

Thank you. I understand that a workbench is person. I've designed and built a few. I am specifically asking about Light, portable "Total workstations".


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

What kind of answer do you expect here? If I say yes and the next says no, are you any farther ahead? I think it's a bench design that if you think you'll like it, you will. I don't see any way to make a lighter bench without using lighter materials.


----------



## 4lejandr0 (Aug 20, 2016)

I was hoping that someone might show me their preferences to portable workbenches. Or, someone might say, "yes, that one is great and it's the one I use."


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Maybe not what you're looking for but this works for me.

A pair of Stanley horses. Walko 4 work bench, combined with Festool equipment and table tops and 
we can build things.

There's a portable Bosch table saw if needed for repetitive cuts.

Best of luck.


----------



## 4lejandr0 (Aug 20, 2016)

> A pair of Stanley horses. Walko 4 work bench, combined with Festool equipment and table tops and
> we can build things.
> - waho6o9


Is this stable enough on the field?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

"Is this stable enough on the field?"

Yes, it is very stable.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

STILL the ultimate? Lol thats a funny blanket statement. For hand tool working its probably the worst bench out there. For DIY and ana white furniture its probably great. If you need portability and work at various jobsites its great. If you are a weekend warrior that has 2 cars in the garage during the week its great. Short answer is it depends. I looked into making one, then looked at the festool mft, but then kreg came out with theirs. I still kind of like the kreg portable workbench and horse combo. But i still just end up throwing a sheet of MdF on my table saw.


----------



## david2011 (Apr 1, 2008)

Ron Paulk works onsite in apparently very high end homes where he has to be portable but still set up for a significant time. The basic design is still as viable and as stiff as ever. It wouldn't work for me.


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

I plan on copying aspects of his workbench for my office desk. But for a "woodworking bench" I think it is FAR from the ultimate. Way too light for hand tool work. Can't use dogs or hold downs. No big vises for hand mortising. Etc…

It's great for what Ron does and fits his needs perfectly. If you want to do what Ron does, it should be great for you too.


----------



## 4lejandr0 (Aug 20, 2016)

Excellent. Thanks everyone.

I will be building cabinets in the road, not exactly like Paulk. I'll be living in my van at various job sites. But, a trailer is out of the question. So, I don't want a full workshop in the van. However, I'd also like to be able to do handmade furniture. I don't know if any of this is actually viable, but we'll see.

If anyone has any ideas for such, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

apparentlly its not the ultimate …. as he has made changes to the original ….. but i think they are well thought out changes :<))


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

I think the concept of the Paulk design is a great idea. It really is a torsion box concept. It's meant to be strong, yet light. But the overall size or size of any part of it can be modified to better suit specific needs.

I'd be willing to bet he didn't engineer the design, so likely there is an even more optimal design of strength to weight ratio. But I don't think anyone needs optimal. For weight, it must be light enough for you to handle, not as light as possible. Same with any holes etc. Make them what you need them to be.

I'd certainly use his idea as a starting point to create a portable, but very strong work surface. I'd look at his details to help me think through my needs, but I would not blindly build his exact workbench.


----------



## 4lejandr0 (Aug 20, 2016)

> I would not blindly build his exact workbench.
> - clin


Never Blind! I was thinking the same thing. In fact, though I'm not married to this idea, you could have it attached with super long, heavy duty drawer slides with a kickstand. Than, you'd have the weight of the vehicle behind it… Just a thought.


----------



## D4me (May 26, 2020)

If you want a pretty decent workbench on the cheeep. Go to Harbor Freight and buy theirs. I have one and use it constantly. ( I also have a wall length bench ). If you have to move it - it is movable.

Keep it tight and it will work just fine for all your needs.

When woodworking is your income, then invest in something in the $2-4,000 range.

One "guy" teaches how to make a workbench that knocks down in under 10 minutes but has all the features. If that is your thing. You can also buy it for about $3,800.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

What about a Moravian workbench?
Assembled or knocked down in less than a minute.
the one from https://www.lumberjocks.com/BubbaIBA :

visit his thread:
https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/306001

and his blog: 
http://imaokguy.blogspot.com/2017/09/posting-photos-from-ipad.html


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Paulks design is strictly load and go as a basis for why it works for him. First I heard the word "ultimate" attached to it though.

If you are a contractor, and plan to load and go, and need a good mutlui function bench, work table, support for tools, et bench, he has given it some thought.

If you just have a shop, and don't plan moving it, and want to do any kind of work, my suggestion is go current. Current is Microjig Matchfit. Check out their version of the ultimate workbench.

https://www.microjig.com/projects

Even if I had to make it load, and go, I would push some of this onto it, great stuff, works as advertised.


----------



## Just_Iain (Apr 5, 2017)

Alejandro,

Checkout this link: https://thelightheartedwoodworker.com/2015/06/09/roubos-apartment-workbench-pt-1/

Iain


----------

